# Fein turbo II Hepa



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Does anyone know how the fein compares to the Porta cable vac for the 7800?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a Fein vacuum, but never tried a Porter Cable. 

Fein makes great vacuums, but I sure as hell wouldn't use it for sanding :no:

Throw down the extra change for the Festool vacuum, the CT36-AC (AC stands for auto-clean...it vibrates the dust off the filter). At least, that's my personal opinion.

That being said, I love my Fein vac for everything else, and it does clean up drywall dust, but not in the amounts generated by sanding. HEPA filters are spendy too....


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Throw down the extra change for the Festool vacuum, the CT36-AC (AC stands for auto-clean...it vibrates the dust off the filter). At least, that's my personal opinion.


It actually has a popping mechanism that knocks the build up off.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

The CT36-AC seems like a nice unit but it's twice the cost of what I can get the Fein for. 

Festool says not to use the hepa version for drywall dust but Fein with hepa is listed ( at least on Walltools site) as being a good combo for the 7800....Maybe because it uses bags like the PC.

Can the CT36-AC be used with the 7800 or only the planex?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> It actually has a popping mechanism that knocks the build up off.


 Don't get smart with me. 

(I forgot that it popped...I'm sorry for misrepresenting the finest tool company out there)




Square Foot said:


> The CT36-AC seems like a nice unit but it's twice the cost of what I can get the Fein for.
> 
> Festool says not to use the hepa version for drywall dust but Fein with hepa is listed ( at least on Walltools site) as being a good combo for the 7800....Maybe because it uses bags like the PC.
> 
> Can the CT36-AC be used with the 7800 or only the planex?


I'm guessing that all you'd need to do would be to find a hose connection adapter make them work together.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Don't get smart with me.
> 
> (I forgot that it popped...I'm sorry for misrepresenting the finest tool company out there)


lol

Plenty of good tool companies out there, just commenting on the above.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> lol
> 
> Plenty of good tool companies out there, just commenting on the above.


I brought my TS-55 and track to work today, we were putting siding against a 3/12 pitch roof (that's a 14 degree angle, which on a 12" board has a 49-1/2 hypotenuse). 

I asked my friend (30 year carpentry veteran) if he wanted to run the saw for a bit, and he asked me if the local tool shop was paying me to push the product :laughing:

However, after cutting a few boards he said "Okay.....I really want one of these. It's perfect for this kind of work" That's when I said "It's perfect for all kinds of work..." 

Seeing is believing. Sorry, rambling and gushing with tool love :laughing:


----------

